# Kepler bottle with pontive



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

I have an old Kepler bottle with a round pontive mark on the bottom. The bottle is brown in color and I found a pic on this forum (kepler bottle - 2/11/2005 2:09:47 AM) of a simular bottle but that one has writing on the bottom and no pontive, so it is probably not as old as the one I have.


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 4, 2011)

WHATS A PONTIVE ???[][][]


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

The pic I used is from the older forum post[]


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

A pontive or pontif (not sure of the spelling) is the mark on the bottom of old glass that shows it was attached to a rod when fired, from my research so far seems to tell me that it would make it before 1860's, does anyone know what the value might be? Bottle could use some cleaning but no chips or cracks are present and lid or cork is missing. I used other image since I do not have one of my bottle. Bottle is about 3.75 inches tall and same design as newer bottle in image.


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 4, 2011)

DUDE ITS CALLED A PONTIL..I WAS JIVING YA...WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!![]


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks too new to have a pontil scar on the base of the bottle.[]


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

OK thanks I am obviously new at this, do you have an idea of the value? I also have a number of other bottles, some old some collectables, I have found over the years and am looking at selling what I have as my wife and I are looking to start our own business.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 4, 2011)

Kepler Wellcome chemical works was founded in 1896 and made various cod liver preparations


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is a pic of the bottom of my bottle, is the round scar not a pontil?


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 4, 2011)

I wouldn't call that a pontil.

 PD


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 4, 2011)

That base indicates a cup mold probably from a few years into the 20th century , assuming its handblown (is it?).


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

I am new to this and not sure how to tell if hand blown can you help?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Greg, welcome to the forum!
 The mark on the base could be an "Owens ring" which appears on many early machine made bottles.. named after the Owens Automatic Bottle machine, which revolutionized bottle production at the beginning of the 1900's.. you need to check the mold seam.. if it goes all the way up to the top of the lip, it's machine-made..


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

There seems to be a seam on the neck and around the base of the neck but nothing on the bottle its self.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 4, 2011)

on a square or rectangular bottle the seam would be at the corners and hard to see.

 try this link if it works...
 http://www.sha.org/bottle/body.htm#Machine-made body features


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah yes thanks for the help there r two seams down two corners, I imagine this would make this bottle of little value?


----------



## woody (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, Greg. It probably has very little value, monetarily wise. Keep looking, though.[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 4, 2011)

Not worth much but consider its still probably close to 100 years old so still interesting.


----------

